# Sticky  AEW Section Rules



## CM Buck

Hi everyone I believe it's time to update the rules in this section to truly define things to end the fighting once and for all. 

NO BAITING: baiting is defined as trying to incite a inflammatory response from someone.

Examples include:
Mentioning a posters personal lives out of context or in a inflammatory way. If people wish to share details about their lives that Is up to their discretion and its not for you to weaponise.
Discrediting someone because they are a WWE fan. That elitist garbage is above this section.
Discrediting someone cause of who they are a fan of. Just because someone is a fan of orange cassidy does not make their opinion worthless. You cannot it any way make fun of someone for enjoying what they like. But obviously wrestlers themselves are fair game.
Discrediting someone because of their flag. That's pretty self explanatory, if you can't take someone's wrestling opinion seriously cause of where they come from then you're being disrespectful.
Labelling someone. The angry Aussies and the loyalists are dead. The herp derp you defend/shit on everything rhetoric is dead. Unless the poster explicitly puts themselves in a box you are not allowed to categorise anyone here. Everyone is afforded the same amount of respect here. 

Obviously if you're on a good rapport with someone I will take jokes into account. Because there should be room for banter and tomfoolery amongst friends. Basically until you've seen that person likes your humour and banter err on the side of caution.

NO FLAMING: no insults whatsoever towards any poster. Anything derogatory will be monitored. Depending upon what was was said determines the punishment. 

Calling someone a pimple nose: no punishment.
Calling someone a stupid Jerk or anything on the Disney channel: no points warning.
Calling someone an insult using adult language: points warning/may result in ban.
Calling someone something downright disgusting or racist or homophobic or anything like that: full 5 points and automatic one week.

Assume I am fluent in every known language that can be googled as well so there's no foreign language loophole for you bilinguals.

THREAD RULES.

There's no such thing as no positive or no negative threads allowed.

BUT

1. Every thread must generate healthy discussion no exceptions. If it's a singular thought like for example: the young bucks suck I will close it. Or if it's a bait thread I will close it. If it's a troll thread I will close it. If I feel no effort has been made i will close it.
2. If a thread hasn't been touched in a month it's dead don't revive it.
3. If you post a thread from an unsubstantiated source I will close it. Places like ringside news, sportskeeda are bad sources. Meltzer and Sean Ross will be treated on a case by case basis. For example Meltzer ratings are fine, Meltzer talking about crap like TV deals is not a reliable source. In cases of TV deals it's press releases or Tony or nothing.
4. No more why should I like so and so threads. They are dumb. If you don't like someone that's your right as a human being. You shouldn't be swayed by anyone's opinion but your own.
5. You must contribute to the thread in a constructive way. No more dumb posts mocking the thread topic. You'll be warned then a second offence will result in a thread ban.

TROLLING/GIMMICK POSTING

Simply put, if you're no longer funny, have not evolved your gimmick in any way and people are universally annoyed by you I don't want you in the AEW section. The other mods may have patience for it but I don't. Automatic 5 points warning one week ban if those parameters are not met


Oh and if you troll offensively like your gimmick is you're Kenny omegas 10 year old lover or something disgusting then I'm banning you permanently.

If you troll you're a clown for our amusement, be funny and lovable or back to the circus with you.

Moderator etiquette.:

I should not have had to write rules here but interactions with some of you have made it necessary 

1. If you have beef meet me in rants 
2. If you call me out publicly and call me biased in the aew section you get a full 5 point one week ban. I'm over that immaturity. I don't give a crap about aew enough to create an environment one way or the other.
3. Headliner and platt are appeals court. If you have a problem with a warning or ban take it up with them. My inbox is only for friendly conversation or requests. 
4. If you bring up dead issues or whine about previous bans after you have already been to appeals court then admin will be notified. Once an issue is resolved its dead, finished, over and done
5. I MAY edit thread titles if I feel the content of the op doesn't match the title. Like if your thread title says "Tony khan: philanthropy is the newest form of marketing" and the article is Tony talking about working with a charity I'm editing it to reflect that.



THE MOST IMPORTANT, ABSOLUTE GOLDEN RULE.

For gods sake have fun!!! AEW could be hit by a comet tomorrow, let's not waste time squabbling like politicians and just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------

